# Canoe trollin motor mount



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Momma got me a electric trollin motor fer the canoe. Wen't ta fleet farm ta look at a motor mount. Found one what be made by Pelican which be the brand a our canoe to. BUT they wanted $100 bucks on clearance! 

This thing be made out a couple a boards an two fancy bolts ta clamp it ta the rails! Ain't no way I'm payin that. I came home an scrounged up most everthin ta build it. Got bout $5 bucks in it! When I get it sanded an painted I'll post up a pic er two.

Unreal what they wanna charge fer some stuff.

I thin the motor was a hint, she wan'ts ta go canoein an she can't paddle yet cause a her back. So, I'll get it finished up an take her out fer a ride an some fishin next weekend.


----------

